# Legends of Rock 2016



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

_I have nothing to do with this event, other than thinking of going. It is posted only for information and not any form of personal gain, btw_

Any of you folk planning to visit this event? I went to it in Lindos, Rhodes, a few years since and it was awesome. So, I am thinking of flying over. 

It would be great to say_ 'Hello' _if any of you are going.

The tribute bands are Europe's best but everyone, band members included all mix together socially between stage shows. 

It will also dispel a few myths spread by teh media. For example, Freddie Mercury is still alive and well, married with three kids and bald. Yes, I know, I was shocked too. Also ZZ Tops play a mean BBQ set, between Beers n Burgers.

As well as accommodation provided, you can bring tents, caravans, motor-homes or just hang upside it the trees, with Ozzies mates


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

All the way to Rhodes?? For tribute bands???


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, I know it sounds crazy but it was awesome and now, this year it is near Sitges. A couple of years ago it moved to Spanish venues.

Tribute bands - Yes
As good as the real thing - No

But loads of bands and a whole load of fun


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

There are some great tribute bands in Benidorm. My favourite being the Blues Brothers. That is a lot nearer for me (30 minutes away on the tram).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry - but it sounds like the world's greatest gathering of balding old guys with ponytails and paunches to me. I'll give it a miss.

Can't say I liked the original bands anyway so the music is no draw either (but I was no Wham or Kajawotsit fan, lest you think badly of me.).

I don't even go to "nostalgia" type events featuring the music I did and do like, it always seems rather sad to me to see a load of middle aged and old people frantically trying to pretend they're still in their teens/twenties. Never go back, they say ....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Sorry - but it sounds like the world's greatest gathering of balding old guys with ponytails and paunches to me. I'll give it a miss.
> 
> Can't say I liked the original bands anyway so the music is no draw either (but I was no Wham or Kajawotsit fan, lest you think badly of me.).
> 
> I don't even go to "nostalgia" type events featuring the music I did and do like, it always seems rather sad to me to see a load of middle aged and old people frantically trying to pretend they're still in their teens/twenties. Never go back, they say ....


Buy the original CDs and settle down to listen with a glass of your favourite tipple in comfort.
Or whilst doing the ironing.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

My dad's a retired rock star. The other day I asked him what he spent his time doing on tour.

"Groupies" he laughed.

"Cool" I said. "What other vegetables did you grow?"


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Well that is me _'Busted'_ by Lynn, well and truly :yield:

Mary, I also do that, nothing better than a nice glass of wine and a little Floyd :lalala:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

EdofWigan said:


> Well that is me _'Busted'_ by Lynn, well and truly :yield:
> 
> Mary, I also do that, nothing better than a nice glass of wine and a little Floyd :lalala:


You'd be amazed at what I listen to when I'm doing the ironing.... My IPod contains every musical genre from White Stripes to complete Wagner operas including the whole Karajan 'Ring'. cycle.
Loads of flamenco artistes, Frank Sinatra's Capitol period and almost everything Emmy Lou Harris has put on disc.
I do not like ' prog rock', the Beatles or David Bowie who,imo , was a pretentious pseud.
I also like Otis Redding, early Elvis Presley and of course Van the Man.
Plus Puccini and Mozart.
Quite a mix....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> My dad's a retired rock star. The other day I asked him what he spent his time doing on tour.
> 
> "Groupies" he laughed.
> 
> "Cool" I said. "What other vegetables did you grow?"


It took me five minutes to work that out....
I'm losing it..


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Unsuspecting passers by may well find me dancing around my living room to my favourite Northern Soul tracks, but in public, now? Nooooo


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I like to listen to music whilst ironing but got burnt badly when someone rang me


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ironing? What's that? :confused2:


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

I just buy clothes a size, or two smaller and naturally stretch the creases out. You folk really need to become more environmentally savvy 

The only iron I will be bring to Spain will be kept next its family and the woods family. Call me green but balls, I say, time for tee!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EdofWigan said:


> I just buy clothes a size, or two smaller and naturally stretch the creases out. You folk really need to become more environmentally savvy
> 
> The only iron I will be bring to Spain will be kept next its family and the woods family. Call me green but balls, I say, time for tee!


Oh no - if there's one thing more yawnworthy than ageing rock stars it's golf ...

:bolt:


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Forum cred.........:violin:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EdofWigan said:


> Forum cred.........:violin:


Yours or mine? :eyebrows:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Buy the original CDs and settle down to listen with a glass of your favourite tipple in comfort.
> Or whilst doing the ironing.


You can still buy CDs?


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Mine but Hey Ho! I have never been a :ranger: one to court adulation.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jimenato said:


> You can still buy CDs?


We still have a lot of original vinyl in our house, and the means to play it on!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

They say vinyl is making a come back.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It never went away as far as my OH is concerned, he is a hifi enthusiast and swears nothing else sounds as good. He had many hundreds of vinyl albums when we lived in the UK and had to whittle them down to a few boxes of favourites and those which are worth quite a bit when we moved, all the rest went to his nephew who had them shipped to Kuala Lumpur (paid for by his employers as personal effects, thankfully or I dread to think what it would have cost to ship that amount of weight).


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Deleted double post.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I am a fan of most 60s music - that dates me lol.

The Manfreds (formerly Manfred Mann) are coming to Benidorm next month. I will probably go to see them. Yes they are all old men now but I am an old woman so that suits me - lol.

We have great Elvis tributes - one of them was 2nd in the international competition. A great Tom Jones and many many more. Almost anyone you can think of.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The thing that gets me about most of these bands is that they no longer have any connection with the original groups - in fact nearly all the original band members are dead,. The so-called Drifters were doing the cabaret circuit in the UK for years even before I moved, and there was no more than 1 original band member with them even then, likewise The Four Tops. I don't want to see second-raters churning out the old hits, I'd rather listen to the originals.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> My dad's a retired rock star. The other day I asked him what he spent his time doing on tour.
> 
> "Groupies" he laughed.
> 
> "Cool" I said. "What other vegetables did you grow?"


Very good, but I have to be honest and admit that `Er Indoors had to explain it to me! She also put me right about the young girls who sit on white plastic chairs beside the roads around this part of Spain - I thought they were selling oranges!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Ironing? What's that? :confused2:


I find ironing conducive to thought, as well as for listening to music.
It's the only domestic work I enjoy.
I even iron my Levis.

And no, I am not available for free hire.....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

My husband enquired this afternoon whether I would be ironing our bath towels. I THINK he was only joking but maybe staying in posh hotels for a couple of weeks has turned his head.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> My husband enquired this afternoon whether I would be ironing our bath towels. I THINK he was only joking but maybe staying in posh hotels for a couple of weeks has turned his head.


I iron those too.
And socks, flannels and underwear.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Lots of 'oldies' at the o2 watching Led Zsppelin a few years ago 

_' David Bowie who,imo , was a pretentious pseud'_ Mary, you need to listen to the music


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I iron those too.
> And socks, flannels and underwear.



You would get on well with my mum, she irons towels, socks & underwear, I rarely use an iron, we use the tumble drier.
I hate using domestic irons, I used to be a dry-cleaner & loved ironing with the professional steam iron & steam table - it was so easy to get creases out.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Holy cow! Keep rocking - not ironing!

I'm considering going there, now that I know about it! Would love to see The Quireboys again, and 'band of Friends' are a tribute to Rory Gallagher aren't they? And it's not a Million Miles Away from Alicante!


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

EdofWigan said:


> Yeah, I know it sounds crazy but it was awesome and now, this year it is near Sitges. A couple of years ago it moved to Spanish venues.
> 
> Tribute bands - Yes
> As good as the real thing - No
> ...



I would agree with you 100% Ed... with one exception. We had the misfortune of seeing ZZ Top last year at Wembley and they were dreadful. Two old, rich blokes going through the motions to replenish their coffers. Lacklustre wasn't the word!! Whereas the ZZ Tops, tribute band, who we saw a few years ago were fantastic. Just like you'd expect ZZ Top to be in real life!


----------

